# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Chương trình khuyến mại đầu năm với các dòng sản phẩm CAD/CAM của Solid Edge

## MassTech

Solid Edge với Công nghệ đồng bộ Synchronous Technology:

•	Khả năng thiết kế nhanh do kết hợp giữa 2 môi trường thiết kế Order và Synchronous
•	Khả năng đáp ứng nhiều loại dữ liệu CAD (NX, SolidWorks, Inventor, ProE...)
•	Mở và chỉnh sửa trực tiếp các dữ liệu 3D, tái sử dụng bản vẽ 2D AutoCAD
•	Ứng dụng NX CAMExpress

SOLID EDGE FREE TRIAL
http://www.siemens.com/plm/try-solid-edge
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=un2xofbt18Y

MORE INFORMATION
http://www.masstech.vn
http://www.facebook.com/Solid-Edge-Vietn...662500880/

----------


## CKD

Túm lại là bài viết này muốn thể hiện điều gì?
- Giới thiệu về chương trình và hướng dẫn sử dụng. Chẵng thấy trong bài viết.
- Bán bản quyền, bán hướng dẫn sử dụng... cũng chẵng rỏ.
- Tạo back link giới thiệu công ty? Cái này thì rỏ rồi.

Cái này nên là mua bán giới thiệu dịch vụ. Thấy cụ masstech này có nhiều bài viết sai chuyên mục rồi, nội dung thì cũng qua loa thôi. Đề nghị xử lý spam thôi.

----------

